# medico/femminile



## stevenvh

C'è una forma femminile di "medico"?
- una medica?
- una medico?
- una  donna medico? 
grazie in anticipo


----------



## kdl77

Una "medica" no.
Una "donna medico" va benissimo.
Oppure risolvi dicendo "dottoressa", che è il femminile di "dottore" e in italiano, oltre a indicare una persona laureata (in qualsiasi disciplina), identifica anche il laureato in medicina, ossia il medico.

Ciao!


----------



## sabrinita85

kdl77 said:


> Una "medica" no.
> Una "donna medico" va benissimo.
> Oppure risolvi dicendo "dottoressa", che è il femminile di "dottore" e in italiano, oltre a indicare una persona laureata (in qualsiasi disciplina), identifica anche il laureato in medicina, ossia il medico.
> 
> Ciao!



Sì, sono d'accordo su tutto, tranne che sull'affermazione circa il "dottore": un laureato in qualsiasi disciplina, non è un dottore... lo diventa solo dopo aver conseguito il dottorato (quindi, per come è la situazione attuale, dopo la laurea e la specializzazione), tramite il quale è possibile insegnare anche all'Università.


Comunque, si può dire anche semplicemente "dottore" o "medico" (genere maschile) per riferirsi a un medico donna.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, sono d'accordo su tutto, tranne che sull'affermazione circa il "dottore": un laureato in qualsiasi disciplina, non è un dottore... lo diventa solo dopo aver conseguito il dottorato (quindi, per come è la situazione attuale, dopo la laurea e la specializzazione), tramite il quale è possibile insegnare anche all'Università.
> 
> 
> Comunque, si può dire anche semplicemente "dottore" o "medico" (genere maschile) per riferirsi a un medico donna.



Esattamente..E giusto per spiegare agli amici stranieri come noi italiani siamo soliti usare impropriamente il termine dottore faccio un esempio:
Molti giornalisti  leccaculo si rivolgono ad Adriano Galliani, figura di spicco del panorama televisivo e calcistico italiano, chiamandolo "Dottor Galliani" e accennando un inchino, ma il dottor Galliani è geometra..


----------



## tie-break

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esattamente..E giusto per spiegare agli amici stranieri come noi italiani siamo soliti usare impropriamente il termine dottore


 
Faccio notare, inoltre, che nella zona di Napoli è molto comune dare del dottore a tutti, anche a persone appena conosciute!


----------



## valy822

Sì, qui a Napoli, può capitare di sentirsi chiamare dottore da sconosciuti quando ad esempio ci si si presenta come una persona distinta, elegante, vestita magari con giacca e cravatta oppure con tailleur.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, sono d'accordo su tutto, tranne che sull'affermazione circa il "dottore": un laureato in qualsiasi disciplina, non è un dottore... lo diventa solo dopo aver conseguito il dottorato (quindi, per come è la situazione attuale, dopo la laurea e la specializzazione), tramite il quale è possibile insegnare anche all'Università.



In linea teorica è come dici tu, Sabrinita, ma in realtà in Italia è diffusissimo riferirsi con "dottore" ai laureati... Il giorno in cui ci si laurea TUTTI ti chiamano dottore o dottoressa!


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordissimo con Giulia per quanto riguarda l'uso di "dottore/dottoressa" per riferirsi ai laureati. E vorrei precisare che non è che ti chiamano dottore solo il giorno in cui ti laurei, ma è proprio il titolo che ti danno quando ti proclamano: "A nome del Magnifico Rettore, ti dichiaro Dottore/Dottoressa in...".


----------



## gabrigabri

A quanto so io tutti i laureati (almeno quelli del vecchio ordinamento) erano dottori!

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dottore

Per quanto riguarda il medico: dottoressa o medico donna (però non ti puoi rivolgere dicendo: "Medico donna! mi fa male la pancia!!" D'altronde ciò vale anche per gli uomini!).

Però ti puoi riferire dicendo: "Il medico mi ha detto..." (no: il medico donna! sempre medico!)


----------



## irene.acler

gabrigabri said:


> A quanto so io tutti i laureati (almeno quelli del vecchio ordinamento) erano dottori!



Anche per i laureati del nuovo ordinamente vale!


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> A quanto so io tutti i laureati (almeno quelli del vecchio ordinamento) erano dottori!
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dottore


Adesso le cose sono un po' cambiate. 

http://www.architettiroma.it/archivio.aspx?id=6107

Nell'articolo si fa riferimento alle lauree triennali (la laurea di primo livello attuale).


----------



## kurumin

Non ho mai visto ''medico donna''.
Soltanto dottoressa. Nell'_Incantesimo_ le chiamano di ''dottoresse''.
Può dirsi medica, ma è raro: http://www.demauroparavia.it/68084


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Adesso le cose sono un po' cambiate.
> 
> http://www.architettiroma.it/archivio.aspx?id=6107
> 
> Nell'articolo si fa riferimento alle lauree triennali (la laurea di primo livello attuale).



Ok, ho letto l'articolo..però la situazione attuale non è ancora cambiata. Lo so per certo perché quando mi sono laureata io, e non è passato molto tempo, mi hanno proclamato "dottoressa". In quanto al fatto che sia giusto o sbagliato, beh, concordo con l'articolo.



kurumin said:


> Non ho mai visto ''medico donna''.
> Soltanto dottoressa. Nella serie _Incantesimo_ le chiamano di ''dottoresse''.
> *Si può dire* medica, ma è raro: http://www.demauroparavia.it/68084


----------



## valy822

irene.acler said:


> Ok, ho letto l'articolo..però la situazione attuale non è ancora cambiata. Lo so per certo perché quando mi sono laureata io, e non è passato molto tempo, mi hanno proclamato "dottoressa". In quanto al fatto che sia giusto o sbagliato, beh, concordo con l'articolo.


 
Beh, grazie sabri per l'articolo ...hhmm devo dire che 2 anni fa ho conseguito la laurea triennale e anche io sono stata proclamata dottoressa...era tutta una buffonata?!Mah, meglio non proseguire perchè andiamo off topic.


----------



## sabrinita85

valy822 said:


> Beh, grazie sabri per l'articolo ...hhmm devo dire che 2 anni fa ho conseguito la laurea triennale e anche io sono stata proclamata dottoressa...era tutta una buffonata?!Mah, meglio non proseguire perchè andiamo off topic.



Non lo so.
Quando mi laureerò anche io, (spero in tempi brevi ) vi dirò cosa mi hanno proclamato!


----------



## claudine2006

In Italia il termine dottore si usa per tutti coloro che hanno conseguito una laurea con il vecchio ordinamento. Qualche anno fa sorse una diatriba: bisognava attribuire lo stesso titolo anche a chi conseguiva una laurea trinennale. A quanto pare, ha vinto il sì.
Si usa "dottore" perché in Italia, a differenza di altri Paesi, per ottenere la laurea bisogna presentare una tesi (in altri Paesi la tesi si prensenta solo quando si fa un dottorato).


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> In Italia il termine dottore si usa per tutti coloro che hanno conseguito una laurea con il vecchio ordinamento. Qualche anno fa sorse una diatriba: bisognava attribuire lo stesso titolo anche a chi conseguiva una laurea trinennale. A quanto pare, ha vinto il sì.
> Si usa "dottore" perché in Italia, a differenza di altri Paesi, per ottenere la laurea bisogna presentare una tesi (in altri Paesi la tesi si prensenta solo quando si fa un dottorato).


Infatti in altri Paesi si presenta un _project_, mi pare.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Infatti in altri Paesi si presenta un _project_, mi pare.


O niente, dipende dal Paese.


----------



## Il Reine

Andiamo per ordine:
esiste il latino medicus, da cui deriva l'aggettivo possessivo medicina, ossia "del medico". Questo è il sostrato linguistico su cui dobbiamo lavorare; quanto alla realtà fattuale, sappiamo che nella latinità e pure nell'Italia di fino a poco tempo fa non esistevano medici al femminile, il che non ci impedisce a creare nuovi conii linguistici, spesso servendoci del suffisso -essa, come in leonessa, e altrettanto spesso dando alla luce formazioni erronee come *studentessa(studente è già un participio, che non muta a seconda del genere, quindi la studente è la forma esatta, esattamente come sarebbe errato *la concorrentessa, *l'insegnantessa, l'orrendo ma diffuso *presidentessa), *vigilessa(vigile è già un aggettivo, anch'esso immutabile per genere, bensì solo per numero, quindi la vigile), o l'insopportabile *dottoressa (in latino la forma femminile di doctor è doctrix, cioè colei che insegna, la "insegnante", da cui deriva in italiano la forma dottrice). Dopo aver visto tale innecessaria sovrabbondanza di -esse, nulla sembra ostare all'applicazione di tale suffisso anche alla parola medico, da cui risulterebbe medicessa/-esse, tranne il senso comune che respingerebbe immediatamente la parola come scorretta. Il medico resta tale, il dottore pure, condannati ad una eterna mascolinità al pari dell'avvocato(ove avvocata sarebbe giustissimo, trattandosi del participio di avvocare, facilmente volgibile al femminile), della giudice ed altri mestieri tradizionalmente maschili. E allora perché non "medica" ? Esiste l'erba medica, in cui questo vocabolo viene usato per quello che è, ossia un aggettivo che ad uopo può venire sostantivato ed esser volto per genere e numero: e.g. "le erbe mediche". Quindi perché una donna che esercita questo mestiere non deve aver diritto ad essere riconosciuta con dignità propria anziché essere condannata a scimmia dell'uomo ? Orsù, diciamo allora "la medica", "le mediche" e non pensiamoci più !
Saluti,
Othmar


----------



## pizzi

Il Reine said:


> (in latino la forma femminile di doctor è doctrix, cioè colei che insegna, la "insegnante", da cui deriva in italiano la forma dottrice).



Ciao, Othmar. La parola dottrice mi piace molto, ma pare assente dai dizionari. Potresti fornire qualche esempio d'uso corrente?

Grazie da piz


----------



## Il Reine

pizzi said:


> Ciao, Othmar. La parola dottrice mi piace molto, ma pare assente dai dizionari. Potresti fornire qualche esempio d'uso corrente?
> 
> Grazie da piz


Mah, è difficile rinvenire un'attestazione antica di dottrice perché il mestiere era considerato inadatto alle donne: comunque accanto a docente (che per fortuna si continua ad adoperare correttamente, mentre molti dicono già *studentessa) si incontra pure dottrice, impiegato da alcuni illuminati per definire una donna laureata od in generale un'accademica, insomma una donna dotta. I dizionari purtroppo registrano ormai il parlato e trascurano l'aspetto costruttivo della lingua, rinunciando a qualsivoglia direzione prescrittiva ed agendo "passivamente" rispetto ad essa.


----------



## pizzi

Non ve n'è traccia neanche nel Tommaseo, però... Quanti secoli dobbiano risalire, per trovarlo, se pur nella lingua dotta?

piz


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Non ve n'è traccia neanche nel Tommaseo, però... Quanti secoli dobbiano risalire, per trovarlo, se pur nella lingua dotta?
> 
> piz



Piz, lo sai che io di lingua dotta ne so parecchio....e non mi limito ad essere dottore vulgaris io!!! 

io propongo.....udite udite....rullo di tamburi....*MEDICHESSA* !!!!!!

Ma che diamine! che ce frega se chi ci cura è uomo o donna? Certo, se andiamo dall'andrologo ed è una bella figliola è meglio ma quando stai male hai tutti altri persieri.

Io le medichesse le chiamo _dottore_ mi tolgo il problema e salvo la vita dalle femministe che mi scannerebbero se le chiamassi, come è giusto, *medichessa* 

P.S. per gli amici stranieri: Medichessa è una mia invenzione e non esiste, non usatelo!!!!!!


----------



## pizzi

giginho said:


> Medichessa è una mia invenzione e non esiste, non usatelo!!!!!!



Mi spiace toglierti cotanta paternità. L'ho sentito usare in Puglia, specie nell'accezione _medichessa delle donne_, cioè ginecologa.


----------



## giginho

Eh no Piz! Medichessa era una genialata che volevo solo per me!!!!!!

Mi spezzi il cuore!!!!!

P.S. in che parte della puglia l'hai sentita?


----------



## pizzi

Salento; Messapia, per l'esattezza .


----------

